# Thunder Over The Bay, Keesler AFB, Biloxi Mississippi...



## lesofprimus (Apr 5, 2009)

Took the family over to Keesler Air Force Base to see the Thunder Over The Bay Airshow... The ThunderBirds were there as well as a host of others....

Heres some shots and small video clips I took....


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 5, 2009)

Video clips....


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 5, 2009)

Shots of the Gang.....


----------



## evangilder (Apr 5, 2009)

Great stuff Dan.  I am sure the boys will remember this for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 5, 2009)

Super Pictures!

I was stationed at Keesler AFB twice. The first was in 1972 and the second was in 1980. The area I lived in was the "Triangle" area in 1972. From photographs I have seen the Triangle area of student barracks is all gone.

They never had anything like this when I was there! RATS!

I know you had fun!

Bill G.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 5, 2009)

I had a friend stationed down there not terribly long ago who said the Triangle was the same as it had been 20+ years ago. Those barracks buildings were cinder block and concrete. I can't imagine they have fallen into disrepair. Especially with the amount of interior paint that must be on them now!


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 5, 2009)

Les, what gang signs is your youngest flashing?


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 5, 2009)

evangilder said:


> I had a friend stationed down there not terribly long ago who said the Triangle was the same as it had been 20+ years ago. Those barracks buildings were cinder block and concrete. I can't imagine they have fallen into disrepair. Especially with the amount of interior paint that must be on them now!



I was checking Keesler AFB using a mapping program. It showed all the Triangle Student Barracks gone. Last year I e-mailed the base to confirm this and it is true. 

My Student Squadron, 3392, was at the northern point of the triangle. I went to school twice at Bryan Hall which is just inside the old triangle area just north of the road that crosses the old flight line. That is most likely where the aircraft were displayed.

I enjoyed both times I was there for school. I had a bunch of fun. Maybe I'll have to post some of the stories in the right area.

Bill G.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 5, 2009)

Awsome job there Dan!!!


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 5, 2009)

Great Pics Dan... I love the business end shots of the A-10. Nice family pics too. I understand Keesler didnt take very good care of their people during Katrina. I was stationed in Keesler in 1986 and 1988... both permanent party and student. I have shots of the triangle from the air when I was taking off in a Bonanza.

Since it was a training base and the Air Force had a high proportion of women, there were a lot of young ladies away from home looking for comfort and fun.

I wouldn't even bother going to the Airman's club unless I had enough money for:

6 beers.
hotel room.
cab fair to and from hotel room.



It was 86 miles away form my dorm room to the French Quarter Days Inn in NO...

Man.... I still havent grown up!

.


----------



## rochie (Apr 5, 2009)

great stuff Dan, looks like you all had a good day


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 5, 2009)

Great shots Dan.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks guys, we had a blast... Alittle young for gang signs, just doin the classic rocker move.....

"Show ur horns!!!"


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2009)

Good stuff Dan, looks like you all had fun.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 5, 2009)

Good stuff Les! Glad you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 5, 2009)

Woohoo.....good man...got the 'little fella's up on a 'Stang...top bloke !. 

Thats a great record of shots....both airshow and family..... many thanks for posting mate.

Damn, you guys are lucky.....my first airshow isn't until Jul (Flying Legends) allthough we do get the BBMF Lancaster doing a few 'fly bys' at cockpitfest in june this year (Yes, both Rocketeer (AKA Tony) and I will be doing a 'write up' on this years event).


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 5, 2009)

It's been awhile since I've been to an airshow. At my house, I get the occasional C-130. Once at my school, I saw a flight of four helicopters, UH-60 Blackhawks I believe.


----------



## Becca (Apr 5, 2009)

next time I will put sunscreen MYSELF as well as the monkeys.  Dan even picked a bottle up for me..I just forgot in all of the excitement :-\ and waiting in line.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 5, 2009)

Awesome pics... looks like it was a hell of a time!


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 5, 2009)

good pics i'm getting antsy for the season to reach here


----------



## Becca (Apr 5, 2009)

strangely, even though I flew alot as a kiddo, THIS was my first airshow. I remember the Goodyear blimp coming to Cuero, Texas..but, no airshows. I was more excited than the monkeys(the boys). I wish I could have held out long enough to see the Thunderbirds.. but there WILL be a next time.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 5, 2009)

Great pics, Dan!

Looks like you and the crew had a ball!

Out here, Aluminum Overcast's visit is in May and our airshow is in September, so I have a long wait between


----------



## ccheese (Apr 11, 2009)

Great shots, Dan. Looks like the crew had a blast. Good vids, too...

Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks, it was alot of fun and the crew had a blast.....


----------

